# Municipality, price per hour?



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

A municipality in Connecticut wants to hire me and my 80hp tracked machine equipped with a Kage plow, snow bucket and truck loading snowblower. They want all three implements available during cleanup but mostly want me to blow snow into trucks. Do I charge to have all three there? How much should I charge?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Basically having more attachments will get you more hours so that's how you end up making more money. The hourly rate should
Be a little more for the blower IMO.


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

JD Dave;2017939 said:


> Basically having more attachments will get you more hours so that's how you end up making more money. The hourly rate should
> Be a little more for the blower IMO.


That makes sense. Definitely more for the blower. But even more considering it has an add on, which is the extended chute to load tri axles etc., no? What would you consider to be a reasonable hourly rate?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I have no idea what your hourly rate should be. Around here the towns pay good standby and a very low hourly rate.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Did they say hourly? A lot of places are by the truck load. Your trucks or theirs?


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

grandview;2018175 said:


> Did they say hourly? A lot of places are by the truck load. Your trucks or theirs?


 No trucks. Just the skid steer and implements mentioned. I may add a 9 ton to blow snow into but that's a different charge altogether.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I would charge a base price for the skid and additional rates for each attachment broken down into 1/4, 1/2 or 1 hour increments as you use them. Also charge for delivery and pick up. Being a municipality sometimes coffee and donuts go along ways.


----------



## Lowlifetrucker (Aug 28, 2017)

They pay $135 hr for 6-8 yd loaders in mass for plowing and removal,but it's also more equipment after plowing then having loaders pile it up and then load it out. I wouldn't hesitate to ask for $100 hr plus Connecticut has $$$$$


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You're a little late to the party. Like 2 years late.


----------



## Lowlifetrucker (Aug 28, 2017)

Hahahaha gotcha,how much did he get?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Not sure but I had a city pay me 200 per hour for a skidsteer and bucket only! They paid for the fuel and meals


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

fireside said:


> Not sure but I had a city pay me 200 per hour for a skidsteer and bucket only! They paid for the fuel and meals


Where do I sign up?


----------

